# BFP or BFN? Can't tell...help!



## Piper250

I'm awful at reading the squinters. Can anyone see a vvvvfl?


----------



## NightFlower

I only see the control line good luck


----------



## Bevziibubble

I don't think I can see anything sorry but good luck :)


----------

